# My Baby !



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi Guys and Dolls 
Thought I'd share my baby with you. Had her about a month now, 225 51plate Bose every extra.Very well looked after 51k one owner full Ash. water pump and cam belt replaced. The previous owner had never polished her ! which for me is a blessing, you know exactly what your looking at from the word go !

First job was those wheels ! was never a fan of comps, until i saw these up close, and are now growing on me ! then a good clay and wet glazed then Liquid glassed x2 coats, those in the know will know it's one of the best polymer coatings available, lasts months ! unlike any polish range, you also get the Buzz, every time the cars wet, at about 40 miles an hour, the whole car sheets off behind you !!!

Roof had a clean with Johnsons baby bath and rinsed, then fabsil x2
Liquid leathered the seats, fantastic product, thanks you guys for putting me on to that one. Here comes the pic's please tell me what you think ? Have a v6 rear valance on order for her, but kind of like the idea of trying to keep the originality of her ?

[img=http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/6/29052009167.th.jpg] [img=http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/4643/29052009166.th.jpg] [img=http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/3760/29052009165.th.jpg] [img=http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/4317/29052009164.th.jpg] [img=http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/7682/29052009163.th.jpg]


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice and Shiney too... 8)


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Call me old fashioned, but I like comps on a TT, and they look in really good condition

Rest of the car looks sweet to, need bigger pics


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

triplefan said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I like comps on a TT, and they look in really good condition
> 
> Rest of the car looks sweet to, need bigger pics


i like coms too just find that 17" rims look tiny on a TT and it has to be really low to pull them off. thats why i only use mine as a winter wheel....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Comps best of the standard TT wheels if only you could get them in 19in 8)


----------

